# Who owns the fastest car



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

ok then peeps who got the fastest car on p fury


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Me


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

mines slow...but how about the one that looks the best or has the most mods?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

How are we defining fastest? 1/4 time, top speed, elapse time around a road course, ect? Does the car have to be street legal? Pretty open ended question.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

yeah pretty weak open ended question. there should have to be time slips to prove it with all the bs that flies around here


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

try quarter mile

im sure 94NDTA has one of the slowest


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Well I can tell you that its not me.

Unless we are racing to the junkyard


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

'85 nova 1.2

0-60 in about 5mins, 1/4mile in about 2 hours and thats if it even stars in the first place!!

think I win!

god i need a new car


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

1/4 mile I win. 0-60 I win. Elapse time around a road course I LOSE


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

my geo metro will smoke you all..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

'04 Mercedez Benz CLK 320









Probly not the "fastest" but it's pretty damn fast


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

aww jeeze...

1988 Bmw 325Is Everythings new(semi used) besides the body.
I mean engine,tranny,clutch, suspension, brakes

Its nice doent have a 1/4 time.

1987 Bmw M3 Eurospec Imported from Germany with 90Km on it
Rapes that^^^ LOL .. Ok my street as a nice little tight chicane(sp) 
( S turn for non automotive people) and no matter what car I have ever been in. Its never been to fast to do that turn.. ever... in a 88 Ford E250 I wasnt scared to hit it at like 100. So I get in the m3 pull out of my driveway and go down this hill which leads right into the S turn. By second gear I was like Holy sh*t Im going way to fast.. I didnt brake but I wasnt going to accel either.

1975 Plymouth Duster- Only driven it twice since i bought it 4 years ago.
with 10 year old gas and a broken torsion box, I man handled a Boxter S( I then ran out of gas but thats another story) and Ive loved the car since. Waiting right now to do some frame work, a bit of body, and then a ton of engine work.. punching the 318 to a 390 Stroker, That bitch should Boogey then.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

1995-1997: 95 GSR 11.7 on the 1/4 mile. 145 MPH

Present: Has been sitting in front of the driveway for 4 yrs with blown engine.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am fastest in a mud drag.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I am fastest in a mud drag.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> 1995-1997: 95 GSR 11.7 on the 1/4 mile. 145 MPH
> 
> Present: Has been sitting in front of the driveway for 4 yrs with blown engine.:laugh:
> [snapback]958591[/snapback]​


Did you have traction at all? Those numbers don't match at all. 145MPH should be in the high 9's?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Master of Puppets got all you guys with his Viper ....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sccavee said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > 1995-1997: 95 GSR 11.7 on the 1/4 mile. 145 MPH
> ...


The car had top speed (duel stage NOS), but bad low end torque... plus I sucked on the line. Also running 14" slicks.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok, just doesn't seem right. What was your 60' time? You had to be in the 3 to 4 sec range.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

post time slips


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

pics would be nice if you dont have the pics you dont have the car. street legal only. saying that if you got it show it legal or not.

heres mine 600 bhp r32








View attachment 55125


View attachment 55126


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> 1/4 mile I win. 0-60 I win. Elapse time around a road course I LOSE
> [snapback]958395[/snapback]​


How about some actual numbers


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mine went real fast till atree jumped in front of it


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> mine went real fast till atree jumped in front of it
> [snapback]958708[/snapback]​


Goddam trees!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Ok, just doesn't seem right. What was your 60' time? You had to be in the 3 to 4 sec range.
> [snapback]958610[/snapback]​


I have no idea man.. like I said, this was way back in 95-97. If you have past magazine of Turbo Aug-Oct. 96 (i think) the car's featured in there. Plus some mebers who have been at the house have seen the car.



> post time slips


I gotta dig that up. I know its somewhere...


----------



## GRLRCR (Jan 27, 2005)

wayne.140 said:


> pics would be nice if you dont have the pics you dont have the car. street legal only. saying that if you got it show it legal or not.
> 
> heres mine 600 bhp r32
> 
> ...
























i love it!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

wayne.140 said:


> pics would be nice if you dont have the pics you dont have the car. street legal only. saying that if you got it show it legal or not.
> 
> heres mine 600 bhp r32
> 
> ...


you lucky dooch bag i wish i could get a skyline those bastards at nissan have deprived us of teh glory of the skyline, and now we get the g35 nice but still not a skyline.. DAMN YOU NISSAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

12.65 in a quarter mile on street tires and 95% stock.


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> 12.65 in a quarter mile on street tires and 95% stock.


ooo thats nice you are worthy dude would love to race but its a bit far to go.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

No the fastest but very Sweet ...My 69 Fastback ....302 very Mild








Front 








Back 








and I got my truck thats not to Shabby either in the speed department , please dont mind the bikes


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

> MR HARLEY Posted Today, 06:49 PM
> No the fastest but very Sweet ...My 69 Fastback ....302 very Mild
> Front
> 
> ...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i justed picked up a 04 lightning. its not the fastest here but its fast enough for me.
wes


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

harley, how do you have so many toys? you a balla man!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Fido said:


> harley, how do you have so many toys? you a balla man!
> [snapback]958859[/snapback]​


not enough Pimpin ....
Got my Stang ,(2) Harleys , I gave the sporty to my Little brother , Got my Banshee and My Waverunner and my Truck ....








And Im Not a Baller Zilla Is ...


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > harley, how do you have so many toys? you a balla man!
> ...


I'll be buying a 65-68 Fastback to work on within a year, right now I'm Big Pimpin my tempo, takes a secure man to be a balla in a low budget family car, so I just brush off da shoulders


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

2000 Pontiac Grand prix GTP.. with something very special under the hood.. oh and some NOS in the trunk.

Yeah, those are 19" BBS chromes


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Its not legal but what the hell..

I NEED TO LOWER IT.. I KNOW.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I am the slowest, like NT said.

and my car is gay.

In all honesty, High Octane probably does have the fastest 1/4 car on the site. This will not be forever though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> mine went real fast till atree jumped in front of it
> [snapback]958708[/snapback]​


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I am the slowest, like NT said.
> 
> and my car is gay.
> 
> ...












How about top speed or long run? Am I the fastest?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

master_of_puppets said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > I am the slowest, like NT said.
> ...


Depends...HighOctane has roughly about equal to the rwhp level you have, plus he is lighter, and it is a 6 speed. He also has 150 shot of n20 to put on top of that.

We could always do a little comparative driving


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the viper might win in a top speed race. I am running a 4.56 gear in the rear so that really limits my top speed.









Comparative driving is always fun.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I think the viper might win in a top speed race. I am running a 4.56 gear in the rear so that really limits my top speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap man, 4.56's are too deep for the street!

You would lose in a top end comparo.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

Wish I had even a marginally fast car. The '96 Maxima just doesn't cut it for me.

I get to work on fast cars everyday...but I can't afford any myself.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > I think the viper might win in a top speed race. I am running a 4.56 gear in the rear so that really limits my top speed.
> ...


I run 4.56


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fido said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > HighOctane said:
> ...


Yeah, but you use it for offroading....and he has 3 times the hp you have. Traction must be a bitch! I'm sure your gas mileage suffered.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

2003 M3

Haven't timed it but supposedly 0-60 in about 5

View attachment 55190


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

harley i hate you for owning my dream car


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess I do. 11.18 @ 121 spinning, the car is very capable of 10.90`s on the track but for the class im running i need to slow it to 12.00 so i only made 1 pass running it all out and the track was real cold so it spun real bad, i have the time slip if anyof you would like proof, but unless anyone can beat 11.18, i guess that means me?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NHRA1877 said:


> I guess I do. 11.18 @ 121 spinning, the car is very capable of 10.90`s on the track but for the class im running i need to slow it to 12.00 so i only made 1 pass running it all out and the track was real cold so it spun real bad, i have the time slip if anyof you would like proof, but unless anyone can beat 11.18, i guess that means me?
> [snapback]959844[/snapback]​


HighOctane has you beat. Sorry. He can post his times if he would like.


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah i would like to see some proof, i can provide the time slip, i think in order to be able to say you ran it you need to have the proof, i would also like to know a little about the car.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

sorry wanks, i got you beat
View attachment 55200


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

MR harley nice ride

anyways......once i get the lightning or whatever vehicle i perch upon i will make it awesome :rasp:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thats funny

doesnt a SVT lightning do 120 MPH @ 13. something seconds...not far beind you 10 second cars....and its only stock......performance pullys and a mod chip and it'll be pumpin 400+HP


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I am the slowest, like NT said.
> 
> and my car is gay.
> 
> ...


im just teasin yeah bud


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ccoralli, 
Just wondering what car, and maybe some specifics about the car and motor?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

nice triple post.
+1 for me


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> Ccoralli,
> Just wondering what car, and maybe some specifics about the car and motor?
> [snapback]959901[/snapback]​


its a geo metro


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Any info on the car? also if that really is your time slip, was that just a time shot or a race?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> thats funny
> 
> doesnt a SVT lightning do 120 MPH @ 13. something seconds...not far beind you 10 second cars....and its only stock......performance pullys and a mod chip and it'll be pumpin 400+HP
> 
> ...


uhhhh, 13 seconds is a long way from 10's


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

passed down from my dada

1968 chevelle 10.5 tire car. 540 BBC, GEN IV bowtie block, shafiroff dart 360's with fresh manley nex-tek springs, dart intake, BG 1450 R/T dominator, comp roller cam and lifters and pushrods,.785 lift, crane gold rockers with dart stud girdle, chrome hardened crower crank, steel manley rods, venolia pistons, hellfire rings, milodon oil pan with trap doors and windage tray, CSI electric water pump and mini starter, powermaster alternator, NOS big shot plate, MSD billet dist, coil, crank trigger, 3 step, 7AL, and timing retards for NOS. 2 1/4 coated lemons headers with ultra flow exhaust. Trans King 1.76 glide with pro brake and PTC 10" nitrous convertor. Braced 9 in with alum strange center section,strange spool and 4.10 gears, Mark Williams 35 spline axles, 5/8 studs, ladder bars w/lower ladder link, aluminum aldan coil overs, stock front end w/ wilwood rack, tubular control arms,comp cars billet steering arms, adjustable koni's and moroso trick springs, front and mid plate, tubular front k member and trans x member, 4 wheel aerospace discs, weld alumastars 15x3 with ET fronts and 15x10 with 30x10.5 hoosiers. Full interior with back seat, stock door panels,dash, steering wheel, cage mounted ARC nitrous control panel, auto meter ultralite guages, hurst quarter stick, all real working glass, low back jaz seats, certified chromoly cage with swing outs. The trunk houses a BG 400 and BG 280 for NOS, dual dry cell batteries, 12 gal clear cell and dual bottle mounts.
The car is orange with black factory SS stripes, all steel except the 5 inch bolt on cowl hood and bumpers.

View attachment 55201

View attachment 55202

View attachment 55203

View attachment 55204


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah,but not to far away


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Beautiful car, 69`s are my fav year. We actually just purchased a 72 chevelle for my mom. Only prob is i have a hard time beleiving an 8.59 outa that car, 9`s i could see, but the 8.58 pass, also i dont think that was spraying, because that was a race, you can tell by the dial in`s, you were one over with a .021 light, he was 2 over and i forget the light, thats why the win light is on in your lane not cause you went faster, im not saying its now just with 4.10 gears and a 30 inch tire its kinda hard to beleive.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

APRIL FOOLS

what i did was type in time slips under google pics till i found that one. then typed in 8 second car under google till i found one for sale then copy and pasted it onto here

NHRA1877 - HOLY sh*t, you f*cking know what your talking about. the car i posted run 8.90's not the 8.5whatever i posted, you got a damn good eye for this sh*t.

anyway, so how did i do? in terms of matching a car to a time slip?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Ccoralli april fools is over :rasp:










on the left take a wild guess what did that :rasp:


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

so i was three minutes late. that was a nice car thou


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Not too shabby, yeah, going through all that i was wondering why you would list ALL that just from a simple question, so thats where i was first tipped off, then looking at the time slip i noticed that and put 2 and 2 together, but my hat off to ya, but does anyone know what that highoctaine person runs? or at least what car?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

if you don't mind could you explain what you ment about the lights on the time slip???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> Not too shabby, yeah, going through all that i was wondering why you would list ALL that just from a simple question, so thats where i was first tipped off, then looking at the time slip i noticed that and put 2 and 2 together, but my hat off to ya, but does anyone know what that highoctaine person runs? or at least what car?
> [snapback]959959[/snapback]​


i think he runs a fire bird???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my integra runs in the 19's :rasp:


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

ok, well what they were doing is bracket racing, thats where you "guess" your time and try to run closest to it. The object is to get a perfect light which is .000 and be dead on your dial with a 0. The left lane had an .056 light, the right lane had an .021, right there the right lane is already .035 closer to his goal by haveing the better light. now the left lane guessed he would run a 12.790 he ran 12.779, thats the catch, if you go faster than your guess you automatically loose unless the other person also does then its who gets there by less, so at this point all the right lane has to do is go slower than his guess and he wins, he does and goets 8.591 and guessed 8.58, so once you total it up he was .047 of a second away from being perfect is the other guy hadnt of run faster he would have had to be less than .047 to win


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

NHRA1877 really does know his sh*t. I don't know much about the technicals of Drag Racing timing. I haven't had an interest in it, though the racing itself is fun to watch.

I am interested in seeing some slips from HighOctane. That Funny looking front end just doesn't scream 'winner' to me.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> APRIL FOOLS
> 
> what i did was type in time slips under google pics till i found that one. then typed in 8 second car under google till i found one for sale then copy and pasted it onto here
> 
> ...


The mph is about 10-12 mph off a car that would run 8.5 ish.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I could tell you what HighOctane runs, but I'm not sure if he wants it to be kept a secret or not, so I will let him tell you.


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

I understand if he wants to keep that under wraps, I would be the same way if I had a ride worth speaking about.

As it is, I just test drive a few 300-500hp Audis each week. I wish that any of them could be mine heh. I get tired of making other people's cars faster, and not having one of my own, as you could imagine.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

i have a 15.4 second grand cherokee, hehe. not fast but for a n/a truck with bolt ons i can hold my own since i'm 4wd so i rape people 0-60 wise

i know octanes secret...


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

well im sure highoctane is a very high up in the street racing world, and can not reveil his time or his cover would be blown







but if he dont have proof, then all he has is talk


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

^relax


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NHRA1877 said:


> well im sure highoctane is a very high up in the street racing world, and can not reveil his time or his cover would be blown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true true

i like to see to believe..i just cant take someones word for it


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> Ccoralli april fools is over :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ford lightning


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Im thinkin the one in the right lane might be out buddy highoctane







lol


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

haha...I'd kill myself if I ever went that slow!!

My car is a 94 Trans Am (shown in avatar)

Mods...
383ci LT4 with 10.7:1 compresion Made by Combination Motorsports
P&P factory LT4 heads and intake
Comp 230/240 512/513 hydraulic roller
Hooker Long tubes
Currently Spraying 200hp but can bump a bit higher








12bolt Moser rear (had 3.73 gears, then 4.10, now 4.56)
Rebuilt T-56 trans with MC twin disk clutch
QA1 drag suspension (Horrible on the street)
BMR TrakPak with lower control arms, lca relocators, torque arm, subframe connectors 
15x3.5 and 15x8 Weld drag lights for rims 
26x11.5 MT ET street rubber

Some other misc crap but I can't remember everything. Thats pretty much all the major stuff

Sorry, don't have a picture of the time slip on this computer but I should be able to get one shortly. Other comp is at college.









60'=1.611
330=4.303
1/8=6.822 @105
1000=8.793
1/4 = [email protected]
Car weight = 3480lbs

Not the best time but I am using ET Streets and my 60' could use some work.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote name='Burf' date='Apr 1 2005, 02:11 PM']
'85 nova 1.2

0-60 in about 5mins, 1/4mile in about 2 hours and thats if it even stars in the first place!!

think I win!

god that is a crap car! unless you are a boy-racer and then you can paint it with primer,put a stupid exhaust on it and a spoiler on the roof.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

alan said:


> Burf said:
> 
> 
> > '85 nova 1.2
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> haha...I'd kill myself if I ever went that slow!!
> 
> My car is a 94 Trans Am (shown in avatar)
> 
> ...


Your mph seems really low for the numbers you should be producing. I am aiming for 117-118 mph with bolt ons + 150 shot. You should have 150-200 more hp. Your mph should be well over 130 mph.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wayne.140 said:


> pics would be nice if you dont have the pics you dont have the car. street legal only. saying that if you got it show it legal or not.
> 
> heres mine 600 bhp r32
> 
> ...


f*ck you!

Damnit I want a GT-R sooooo badly!







Fuckin US and legalization laws.








That's a beautiful car man and 600hp only?? You're not doing the RB26 justice :rasp:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

GT-R??? 600hp?....try 800-1200hp for a good one


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> GT-R??? 600hp?....try 800-1200hp for a good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, his car is sh*t for only having 600 hp

What do you drive again NT?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

lol :laugh: ...i never said his car is sh*t, CK said quote"That's a beautiful car man and 600hp only??"...so i meant they are capable of more horsepower

what do i drive?....an acura integra







which i think goes pretty good









my next vehicle....ford lightning


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I saw this thread the other day but didn't post...

My car is NOT FINISHED, but I am starting to get things ready to go now. Hopefully I can get it to the track in 2 months or so.

Anyway.. here goes:

1992 Honda Civic 
Weight: 1400 lbs (aprox)
Full race. 1 seat, no interior, Fiberglass 1 piece nose and doors, Lexan all around.
STOCK INTERNAL J-spec B16
T3/T04E Turbonetics turbo (12-15psi)
Accel D.F.I. Gen 7 550cc RC injectors
Solid rear axle suspension w/ wheelie bars
25" x 8.5" slicks in front 3.5" rear All M&H rubber.

Right now I need to get the cage done before I can wire, tune, and run the car. My tax return is coming any day now, so It will be heading off to Kens Kustom Chassis VERY SOON!!

Projected performance... It should be capable of 10.90's one I get it dialed in. Next year I am going to build a REAL motor, and bigger turbo. Eventually I'd like to get into the 8's but that takes serious $$$


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I saw this thread the other day but didn't post...
> 
> My car is NOT FINISHED, but I am starting to get things ready to go now. Hopefully I can get it to the track in 2 months or so.
> 
> ...


Sure you are....I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

well i know im not old enough to drive but my dads got a 68 chevelle ss with a 454 pushin close to 500 horse n it can run low elevens in the quarter mile on street tires


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

badass my cuzin has a 72 chevelle but only got a 350 in there but its a nice cruising car ....with the cutouts open


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> well i know im not old enough to drive but my dads got a 68 chevelle ss with a 454 pushin close to 500 horse n it can run low elevens in the quarter mile on street tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have like 4 of those.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP

he said hed give it to me if i get good grades

f*ck that though i hate american muscle


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP
> 
> he said hed give it to me if i get good grades
> 
> ...


What?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hey.. not mine, but this car is insane. They put this car together in under a week after flipping the old one 8 times.. qualified 5th at the SCCA event at leguna seca, then went on to hold third for over half the race behind some viper GTS-R ( the strange looking protype one... never seen it) and the other crazy viper GTS. The brakes( they didnt have time to upgrade from the stock brembos..)gave out and they ended up in the wall.. oh yeah and this was definanetely the best sound car i have ever heard.. absolutely no exhaust sound when it went by.. all you could here was the ridiculous hissing and popping of the turbo.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP
> 
> he said hed give it to me if i get good grades
> 
> ...


Ur kidding me right?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you don't want that Mustang, give it to me.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP
> 
> he said hed give it to me if i get good grades
> 
> ...


You right, a great muscle machine doesnt need someone like you behind the wheel.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Fido said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP
> ...


again agian im only joking........fido bud....muscle cars were made for me








they built hyundai accents and toyota tercels for people like you


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

even if i did accept it...id have a fun time getting insurance for it

its sitting in primer still :laugh: ,cant remember what engine he has in it,havnt been to his house in along time









anyways dont flame me i joke i joke

he always teases me about my integra,and that i need something like his stang
oh well my day will come


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

NTcaribe said:


> even if i did accept it...id have a fun time getting insurance for it
> 
> its sitting in primer still :laugh: ,cant remember what engine he has in it,havnt been to his house in along time
> 
> ...


Yes, and your grandfather will laugh in your face as you lay in the hospital bed due to a rice rocket explosion.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> NTcaribe said:
> 
> 
> > even if i did accept it...id have a fun time getting insurance for it
> ...


lol.........i never die


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

itg's can be sick when turboed

i/h/e bs is just gay, unless its a type r


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

94ndta? 
Low MPH? thats about right, im running 121 at 11.18, so if i hooked that pass it would have been about 10.90 @ 122, My car is capable of 10.50`s about would do about 127-129, your not into the 130`s till AT LEAST 10.50, however his MPH is higher because he has a stick, if it was an auto he`d prolly be running a tenth or 2 quicker.......


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hmmm, now who has the most torque...meeeeeeeeeee







bitches hahah







j/p


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

what about a car that u worked on and will become yours?? stepdad/stepson project....
its in peices now b/c we r putting the mustang II frontend in

http://www.loco4fomoco.com/clevor.html <<< specs ofr new motor

http://www.loco4fomoco.com/1965_ford_falcon_ranchero.html actual site


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

"however his MPH is higher because he has a stick, if it was an auto he`d prolly be running a tenth or 2 quicker..."

Damn autos







Sticks are more fun to drive though.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NHRA, you misunderstood me. His mph is right on for his quarter mile time. However, for the amount of hp he SHOULD be putting out, his mph is too low, especially for a 6 speed.


----------



## kooken (Jan 20, 2005)

1987 Olds Cutlass Ciera 2.5
0-60 - 17.2 Seconds
Quarter Mile - Fell asleep before I got there

So, who wants to race?


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

pantast1c said:


> 1995 Nissan 240SX Turbo
> 
> Fully built KA24DE engine with 53,000 miles
> [Bored over .20 bottom][Crower Rods][JE Pistons][NGK Iridium IX spark plugs][Blue NGK Wires][Brand new Walbro 255L fuel pump][Brembo Front cross slotted rotors][XS Engineering Turbo Kit -T04 turbocharger 224rwhp][Greddy Profec B boost controller][BOOST and AIR FUEL RATIO autometer gauges][Apexi's GT Spec exhaust][1.2in drop with RSR springs][Jim Wolf Custom fuel rail with MSD 50lb injectors]
> ...


I'm curious as to why you'd turbo a KA when you can drop in a SR for the same price? And with the same internals in an SR it'll be oversquare and rev to the moon.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow, you guys really know ur shnit...


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

what you need on that 240 is a wide front fender kit with the strip lights instead of those flip lights









other than that nice car


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

oops never mind.didnt see that front of the car...my bad


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> my grandfather has a 68 fast back mustang....needs paint other than that its pushin about 450HP
> 
> he said hed give it to me if i get good grades
> 
> ...


 are you kiddin me???/ i would take pure poweer over those 200hp imports with nothin but a new exhaust that people think are so "sweet"!
if u got a an upgraded suspension on an early 60s nova and dropped a big block in there it could outperform any imoprt :rasp:


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> thats funny
> 
> doesnt a SVT lightning do 120 MPH @ 13. something seconds...not far beind you 10 second cars....and its only stock......performance pullys and a mod chip and it'll be pumpin 400+HP
> 
> ...


the lighting isn't stock, it's a supercharged f-150.:nod: 
J-Rod

p.s. that quad has more money invested in it then most cars do.


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i do 1998 mazda 626 5 speed v-4 baby








god i hate it.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nitro rustler w/ traxxas 2.5 engine

0-50 in about 3.5 seconds.... top speed of 500 mph (scale)


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

'96 Mercedes S-600 AMG V-12. 0-60 in 4.7, top speed 186 (and it's a 4-door boat with leather, walnut, and a mini fridge between the back seats ! I'm serious, it's a tank but it hauls ass)


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Jonas said:


> '96 Mercedes S-600 AMG V-12. 0-60 in 4.7, top speed 186 (and it's a 4-door boat with leather, walnut, and a mini fridge between the back seats ! I'm serious, it's a tank but it hauls ass)
> [snapback]973640[/snapback]​


sweetness....pics?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

the lighting isn't stock, it's a supercharged f-150. 
J-Rod

It is considered "stock" cause it comes from the factory with the SC and other mods...

Mercedes S-600 AMG
















AWESOME CAR V12 power and FIRST CLASS luxury


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Civic Disobedience said:


> the lighting isn't stock, it's a supercharged f-150.
> J-Rod
> 
> It is considered "stock" cause it comes from the factory with the SC and other mods...
> ...


yeah considered stock becasue it comes from the factory, but it's not. a stock lighting is a F-150.
J-Rod


----------



## Kill ya Piranya (Mar 23, 2005)

i think the furosiouse piranha dude knows more than anyone here


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Kill ya Piranya said:


> i think the furosiouse piranha dude knows more than anyone here
> [snapback]974104[/snapback]​


........what?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Kill ya Piranya said:


> i think the furosiouse piranha dude knows more than anyone here
> [snapback]974104[/snapback]​


im not saying i know more then anyone im just saying what a lighting is







. by the way the pics i sent in thoes weren't just pics thoese were mine.
J-Rod


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Heres my cars. Not the fastest but reliable and pretty fast. Just looks stock








1.)
http://www.fraziers.com/spencer/evo1.JPG
2.)
http://www.uopness.com/images/rs6-1.JPG
http://www.uopness.com/images/rs6-2.JPG


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

upper 12's ... the rs6 is like 4.2 0-60...and my evo is almost there.. at like 4.4


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i want a new car but dont know if i wanna get a fast fuckin car or a truck.... decisions decisions.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Susp3nc3 said:


> Heres my cars. Not the fastest but reliable and pretty fast. Just looks stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats the only reason i think i would get a honda for is its relability, but i would go for toyota casue it has relability and has performance
J-Rod


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jonas said:


> '96 Mercedes S-600 AMG V-12. 0-60 in 4.7, top speed 186 (and it's a 4-door boat with leather, walnut, and a *mini fridge* between the back seats ! I'm serious, it's a tank but it hauls ass)
> [snapback]973640[/snapback]​


Mini Fridge? Do you store Beer in there? If So, Awesome! if not then...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Gordeez said:


> Jonas said:
> 
> 
> > '96 Mercedes S-600 AMG V-12. 0-60 in 4.7, top speed 186 (and it's a 4-door boat with leather, walnut, and a *mini fridge* between the back seats ! I'm serious, it's a tank but it hauls ass)
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!
J-Rod

here are all the cars that sit in my driveway

2004- Cadillac Escalade ESV - Dad's
1998- Jeep Grand Cherokee- brother's
2001- ford lighting-mine
1980?- motor home we bought from my grandparents
1996- GMC Yukon-other brothers
1999- mercedes benz s-500- mom's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That GMC Yukon is f*cking Awesome!!!
I like thos ''black'' rims


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Sheriff Freak said:


> i want a new car but dont know if i wanna get a fast fuckin car or a truck.... decisions decisions.
> [snapback]974415[/snapback]​


get a truck, i know the feeling, but any truck 6 and up are fast enough and you can have alot more fun with a truck..you want fast?? after you get a truck buy a bike, put the bike on the bed of your truck and now you have your cake and can eat it too.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

hello all its been a long time since i've been here nice rides to everyone heres my finished busa with the nos its for sale on ebay im asking 11,000 hit me up if anyones intrested.


















































and if anyone wants to race im game


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

holy sh*t i know nothing about bikes.... but nos on a street bike????? how f*cking fast does it go full out? thats a death wish in my opinion.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lets just say busa is the fastest bike in stock form already...wow


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hays98 said:


> hello all its been a long time since i've been here nice rides to everyone heres my finished busa with the nos its for sale on ebay im asking 11,000 hit me up if anyones intrested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: goddam i love me some adrenalin, but ill hafta pass on that bike...awsome bike btw


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

88 caravan, 3 liter, garret T3 turbo and a bunch of other sh*t that came with the turbo lol


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I have a vid of a busa w/ a turbo. They say in the movie that it puts out 499hp, but either way he is rolling at 180kph and then pulls a wheelie and starts speeding up while passing cars.
Its sick sh*t.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

slow


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> nitro rustler w/ traxxas 2.5 engine
> 
> 0-50 in about 3.5 seconds.... top speed of 500 mph (scale)
> 
> ...


Uhhh, yeah. Okay.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not the fastest on the site I'm sure, but here's a picture of my modified '86 'Vette.
At sea level it does 0-60 in 4.5 sec. and tops out at 165mph.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> Not the fastest on the site I'm sure, but here's a picture of my modified '86 'Vette.
> At sea level it does 0-60 in 4.5 sec. and tops out at 165mph.
> [snapback]1033151[/snapback]​


Whats done to it?


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

lol i got a rigshaw....i'll smoke anybody :rasp:


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Piranha_man said:
> 
> 
> > Not the fastest on the site I'm sure, but here's a picture of my modified '86 'Vette.
> ...


- Tornado intake modification
- Underhood forced air intake scoop
- K&N air filter box
- Engine to tailpipe Borla Exhaust 
- 2 stage race computer chip

- Momo steering wheel
- Z51 Steering and suspension package
- MSW racing wheels
- Body 'blackout' package (cosmetic)


----------



## PimpRedBellies (May 18, 2005)

1989 chevy IROCZ with a slightly modified 350 engine. got cylinder heads, new cam, new intake, headers, exhaust, fuel system upgraded and what not, im not sure what it tops out at as the speedometer only goes to 115 mph and i have gone past there, i havent had a chance to drive it to the nearest track but guessing it will run at least low 14's ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Piranha_man said:
> ...


Wow, someone actually bought the tornado, lol.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Right now I have a '86 thunderbird with a little V6... and it isnt too fast









But, within the next month, I am getting a '73 Plymouth Satellite. Not too bad for a 16 year old


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> Right now I have a '86 thunderbird with a little V6... and it isnt too fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, your 16? i was thinkin you were like a old rob zombie fan that has been keepin fish for ages.

J-Rod


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I have a '86 thunderbird with a little V6... and it isnt too fast :laugh:
> ...


ya, alot of members on here think that im older than i really am









and I have been listning to rob zombie and white zombie ever since I was a little kid


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

2001 audi s4

apr 2 stage chip
h&r cup kit
greddy blow off valves
evolution cold air intake

96 honda cbr 900rr


----------

